# Trouble ahead??



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ocwen, Altisource, Altisource Asset management, and Home Loan Servicing. are bleeding like stuck pigs on wall street today. Altisource Asset Management down $94.00 a share!! Ouch


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Ocwen, Altisource, Altisource Asset management, and Home Loan Servicing. are bleeding like stuck pigs on wall street today. Altisource Asset Management down $94.00 a share!! Ouch



I would love to see them go under.:whistling2:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

problem is 1 name is missing


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Forclosures are drying up.Mismanagement,among other things


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Forclosures are drying up.Mismanagement,among other things


Can't wait for them to go broke.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

newreo said:


> Can't wait for them to go broke.


we been saying for years local contractors should check on these propertys and manage them from start to finish.The way these companies are ran is a disgrace and how its been going on for this long ill never understand.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

214.28 is the after hrs quotes for AAMC... Luxor Capital Group, Lp just acquired 12,850 of prime shares.

the stock is getting hammered because the hedge funds are moving money for the first quarter of the yr. AAMC market share is still huge. The mover and shakers are forcing a stock split.

Plus they never reported their Capital Expenditures for the last quarter in 2014. which spooked the Hedge funds, the players are shorting the stock forcing a downward spike. AAMC markup on a average foreclose is 12%, their problem ls the rental return market is losing it stream forcing them to increase and unload prime properties when prices are averaging up which has the opposite effect of return. AAMC is buying their own stock back in huge numbers after hours which to forces the price down.

Yes forclosers are down but it only makes up about 18% of their revenues, 2008 to 2011 days are gone. Now their model moves to rental to market.

That being said on average the U.S delinquent rates are only 3% on average on any given yr.But of course that doesn't include the boom bust we just went threw. But then again the movers and shakers didn't expect the price of oil to drop so fast either which puts more money in the buyers pockets which causes the home prices to move upward forcing AAMC stock price down.

If i had the balls i would short the stock at the oping bell in the morning. But knowing what i know the their going to start buying even more of their stock back and push it up again if just for a short time. But "insider buying" has been reporting that AAMC was been over priced sense the middle of last yr.

Im just saying.. Banks run the world. The feds are about the raise the lending rates in the next quarter and then watch all hell break lose in the housing market. They've put if off way to long, now they have no choice.

So gear up, network and get ready the ****s about to hit the fan. does anyone remember the last time oil hit below 60 buck a barrel. Now you know why the feds have no choice but to raise the lending rates.

Interest rates on home loans rise, home sale slow, building slows, and the downward spiral beings again. No money down home loans rise, no income verification begin again and the viscous cycle starts all over again.

Forcloser company's consolidate while the small fry gets screwed. if the last 2 years have taut us anything... its that market share and consolidate is just around the corner.

Im just saying... dominant your area, market yourself as a service provider and keep moving forward. He how holds the info holds the power to chose.

Zuse


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I, as an investor sitting on the board of a company such as SG, for example, would have sold my shares 5 years ago. As the CEO, I would also have sold the company and moved onto another pot of honey. The writing has been on the wall for sometime. However, just as they skinned every sinew of meat from the bones of the subs for years, they are also working the bigger numbers behind the scenes, and while it is legal, so is what they did to the working man.
Some might say their greed has bred courage; I'd call it arrogance.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

zuse said:


> 214.28 is the after hrs quotes for aamc... Luxor capital group, lp just acquired 12,850 of prime shares.
> 
> The stock is getting hammered because the hedge funds are moving money for the first quarter of the yr. Aamc market share is still huge. The mover and shakers are forcing a stock split.
> 
> ...


wow !!!!! Well said. Thank you zuse


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Zuse said:


> 214.28 is the after hrs quotes for AAMC... Luxor Capital Group, Lp just acquired 12,850 of prime shares.
> 
> the stock is getting hammered because the hedge funds are moving money for the first quarter of the yr. AAMC market share is still huge. The mover and shakers are forcing a stock split.
> 
> ...


What the hell are you doing in this industry you should be a financial advisor, you just baffled me with brilliance or befuddled me with bull**** lol. Very knowledgeable post zuse!!


----------

